# Its raining again



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Toff contemplates life , the universe and keeping your paws dry 



















Toffee ... you tell her we dont want to go outside ... ITS WET !


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Ohh, seems like he's on frustration that he can't walk, run and bounce outside.. maybe he's thinking too how fun it is to run and roll on the mud..


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

awww cute pictures! toffee not a fan of the rain then? lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, mine hate the rain to,lol,


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

lol, nah , they are border collies, the rain doesnt really bother them


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

brilliant pictures :thumbup1:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cute poochies! Poor Toffee looks very melan-collie staring out the window!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely photos, Ours hate the rain too. Love the name Toffee


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Always cute. The three musketeers.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

sarahberra said:


> Always cute. The three musketeers.


lmao , I call them the 'three Amigo's' (I dont know if you've heard of that film starring Chevy Chase, Steve Martin and Martin Short) but its definately more like my three than the musketeers are


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

sooo cute..................


----------

